# Haitian National Anthem



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

We are all moved by the tragic earthquake in Haiti. As a way to keep the people of Haiti in our hearts and minds, please take this free download of the *Haitian national anthem* and share with your friends and loved ones.

​


----------

